# Bright red drop of blood on doe's vulva



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Cleo looks like she is going to start going into labor soon. I am very worried about the blood. Is this normal? I am freaked out. 

She is not acting like she is in pain (other than minor contractions) and she is eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check for any cuts ... to make sure... she didn't cut it on something?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw it come out of her. She has settled down and there is no more blood. I was very worried. I hope her labor is progressing and she and her kids are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she stopped bleeding... she should be OK...when is her Due date?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

She is due on Thursday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...Real soon........yeah.... she should be OK.... :hug:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you!!!! I panicked when I saw the blood. I am headed back out in a couple of minutes but when I left she was sitting in the sun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Forgot to ask...any foul odor?


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

no odor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is good.... :thumbup:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....happy kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

For what it is worth, in mares, a small amount of blood from the vulva during late gestation is usually caused by a vaginal vericose vein that is leaking due to pressure in the area. In a mare it is not serious and does not generally interfer with delivery. Not entirely sure if that would apply to goats as well but it would make sense. 

Tracy


----------

